# Alumilite blanks



## Eric Richardson (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm looking for someone that makes Alumilite pen blanks. Specifically, I would like to get a block of solid black Alumilite and then a block of dark Pearl blue Alumilite. I will cut it and glue the blanks myself, but I want to make some pens to send to some Police Officers on the Suffolk VA Police Department. I served with this department and want to send some there, but also want to make some up to hand out to the local PD in my area. Depending on the price would depend on the amount I would get. I would like to see the quality of and how dark the blue is before I purchase. Ultimately I would like to make about 50 pens, maybe not at the same time but over time.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mel Wofford (Aug 3, 2016)

I can cast 3.25 X 6.25 X 15/16. Depending on the kit you can get 2 pens per blank at that length i.e. Bolt Action kit. Blanks would be somewhere around $7 per and would ship for free. Let me cast something up with straight blue with pe tomorrow for you to look at. Before I did an order of that size I would have to get some more product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 4, 2016)

Check with Fred Wissen at ptownsubbie.com
Or Dan Pompe at writeyourway.com

Fred is in Richmond, VA and Dan is in Philly

Great project you are working on.


----------



## Eric Richardson (Aug 4, 2016)

Mel Wofford said:


> I can cast 3.25 X 6.25 X 15/16. Depending on the kit you can get 2 pens per blank at that length i.e. Bolt Action kit. Blanks would be somewhere around $7 per and would ship for free. Let me cast something up with straight blue with pe tomorrow for you to look at. Before I did an order of that size I would have to get some more product.



Mel, I will have to start small. I am doing this out of pocket, and I have shallow pockets. My plan is to use one of the slimline pens from penn state.


----------



## Mel Wofford (Aug 4, 2016)

I wasbthinking over the evening that if I kew what length of tube you were using and if we narrowed the width down down to 3/4 for a slimline it would reduce the cost. Give me your tube length measurement and I can give you a more accurate idea. At 3/4 inch you can get 4 blanks out of my bricks instead of 3.


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 4, 2016)

I use Solid Black and Solid Navy Blue.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/th_aa-25%20solid%20black%20500.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/th_aa-558%20navy%20%20blue%20500.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Richardson (Aug 4, 2016)

Mel Wofford said:


> I wasbthinking over the evening that if I kew what length of tube you were using and if we narrowed the width down down to 3/4 for a slimline it would reduce the cost. Give me your tube length measurement and I can give you a more accurate idea. At 3/4 inch you can get 4 blanks out of my bricks instead of 3.



Will do Mel, I told you wrong I use the comfort pen kit from PSI, on their site is says the tubes are 2 1/16" long. They also recommend a 1/2" x4 1/2" pen blank, if this helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Richardson (Aug 4, 2016)

rdabpenman said:


> I use Solid Black and Solid Navy Blue.
> 
> Les
> 
> ...


Those are nice colors, do you make the thin blue line pens also?


----------



## Mel Wofford (Aug 4, 2016)

That small of a blank will make a huge difference for you cost wise


----------

